# Question about Eheim tubing



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So I see online that the Eheim installation sets 1 & 2 (intake and spray bar) come in 2 different tube sizes: 12/16mm and 16/22mm. 

Sorry if it's a stupid question, but does it mean that different Eheim filters use different tubing sizes then? On the Big Als website it says 2213, 2215, 2222, 2224 and Eccos for the 12/16mm install kit 1, but it doesn't say anything for the 16/22 one. Does it mean "all other Eheim filters"?

Thanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, you're right. The Pros will use the 16/22mm tubing. The 2213 and smaller ones use the thinner tubing.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Perfect. Thanks Gary.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Not to confuse any further, some eheims uses both sizes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Really, wow. What a mess. I have a 2213 and a 2028 and each has equal sized tubing. One of each kind.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Not to confuse any further, some eheims uses both sizes.


Arrrrgh.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

The 2217 uses the 12/16 for intake, 16/22 for outake.

PM me if you're interested in the installation kits for 16/22mm hoses ie. Pro II, I'm sure I have a couple sets lying around.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, here's another question about Eheim tubing then. Does anybody knows whether the Pro III filters have the same tubing as the Pro II? Meaning:
1. 16/22 tubes
2. Green intake and spray bar

I just want to find out whether I should still get 16/22 install kits if I buy a Pro III.

Thanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

According to this: http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/_download/brochure/sparepart/External/2071-2075_prof_3_GB.pdf

16/22 for all 2071 through 2075 and 2076 and 2078 also.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Gary. Right on. And the part number 7343858 they give for the spray bar is also the same one as the stock one for the Pro II series (see http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/eheim-intakes-outlets-spray-bars-etc.asp).

So it's all clear now. I have all the info. Just need to make a decision!


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Thanks Gary. Right on. And the part number 7343858 they give for the spray bar is also the same one as the stock one for the Pro II series (see http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/eheim-intakes-outlets-spray-bars-etc.asp).
> 
> So it's all clear now. I have all the info. Just need to make a decision!


crazy72, I purchased a Pro 3 series 2075 filter last month.
The canister and powerhead with the pre-filter and 4 baskets shown on page 26 (the top part) of this PDF that was posted here are the 2075 filter.

http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/_dow..._prof_3_GB.pdf

But the intake tube and spray bar (part #7343858) shown in the PDF are not what came with my 2075 filter. The hose in the PDF is a different part # than my hose too, although they are both 16/22 mm.

My filter came with the intake and spray bar shown as the first two items on this page.
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/eheim-intakes-outlets-spray-bars-etc.asp

Intake - Eheim installation Set 1 - part # 4005300
Spray Bar - Eheim installation Set 2 - Part # 4005310
16/22 Tubing - 4005940

I hope this is what you were looking for. I'm not signed up to a pic hosting site or i'd post a couple of my tubing/hoses, not that they're needed.

Here's something. On the outside of the box my filter came in, the inlet tube and spray bar shown in the pictures are the old green colored models as shown in that PDF, but as i said earlier i got the newer install kits inside the box. There is a large sticker on the box that says "Eheim Professional 3 2071,2073,2075 is now Pro 3 Ultra G series G65, G90, G160". Below that it says 07-09 Maybe July 09 (purely speculation)
Maybe this means they upgraded the intake and spray bar included with it sometime after the filter was released. 
There is also another little sticker that shows the upgraded inlet/spraybar. 
Hope this helped 
my typing needs work anyway


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot WCL for the detailed answer. Your typing looks pretty good to me! 

So yes, it looks as if they might have upgraded the tubing. Where did you buy your 2075? 

And if you don't mind practicing your typing again: are you happy with it so far? How would you rate the noise? And the flow? What size tank do you have it in?

Thanks!


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't post much but the thread seemed to need some clarification.

My tank was stored for years. I'm trying to get back in the hobby so I just got the filter last month and hooked it up 3 weeks ago. The tank is still cycling (i think) with only danios in it right now. 

The filter is on a 66 gal tank, was pretty easy to set up and runs very quietly.
The intake and spray bar are at the same end with the bar shooting along the surface the length of the tank. The tank is 48 inches and there is plenty of movement. Of course the filter has nothing but new media in it right now but i'm sure it will be fine.

Well this is coincidental. As i'm sitting here typing this right now, i see my tank is full of large white flakes of something. It's everywhere. I have no idea what it could be but it looks like a whole lot of old uneaten flake food. That is impossible though because the 18 zebra danios have only been fed very moderately in the 3 weeks they've been in there and not flake food.

Gotta go. I need to grab my net and scoop all this stuff out of the tank. I am clueless as to what it could be. I'm going to test some water parameters right now too. I don't know why but i'm not sure what else to do. Oddly, I had also planned to do a small water change right after replying to your post so i'm doing that too. That leads to a question. Should i do water changes while trying to cycle the tank for weeks if things aren't changing. This should be in another sub forum probably.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

All right. Thanks again. So what was the white stuff then? Not your 2075 disintegrating I hope? 

As to your tank cycling, I'm not an expert but generally no, you don't need to do water changes if nothing goes up. So you haven't seen any readings go up then? No ammonia, nitrites or nitrates? Is your tank planted? With such a light bioload you might never see anything peaking if it's well planted. Even nitrates can be absorbed by plants. Mind you, 3 weeks isn't that long either.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

No worries.
No clue still what the white crap was. White and mushy like uneaten flake food. No,things are not changing too much. i have been watching and testing.
No plants yet but need to get a little loot together for a proper light fixture. I've been trying to sell off some misc. aquarium related items.
I think i will put a thread later today in the freshwater classifieds listing some things. 
I want the light asap.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So my 2073 arrived yesterday. And it did indeed come with both installation kits! The pics on the box show the stock green intake tube and spray bar but there's a sticker on it saying something along the lines of "Eheim universal install kits included". So for whoever considering one of these filters, this sweetens the deal since these kits are pretty expensive.

Got it from Big Al's, btw.


----------

